# Biggest Water slide (viral vid)



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

have you seen this?

and is it real?

What do you reckon?

[video width=560 height=340:cc1efaa019]http://www.youtube.com/v/UXXC2etJeZQ&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:cc1efaa019]


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Err no its not real I think the dummy is the clue to how it was done dont you?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

not sure, it may be real, look at the way he moves arms and legs when in the air...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> not sure, it may be real, look at the way he moves arms and legs when in the air...


I think so. A dummy would have its arms and legs all over the place in mid-air.

Brave? Or stupid?

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> not sure, it may be real, look at the way he moves arms and legs when in the air...


I played it again and yes they do move dont they.
Hmm Gerald I will play it again. :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mavis,,

Do you never sleep, your suppose to be an early bird


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Err Im right look


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never seen a dummy act like that in the air though, the movement looked real


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

and again even better its a fake


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good though isnt it.

Its amazing what people can make you believe, gives more creadence to the conspiracy theorist now ??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I hope you enjoyed watching it , I did and honestly I wanted it to be real but it seems that it is a fake and it was funded by Microsoft!! Quite why I am not sure :roll:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/aktionen/mach-es-machbar/en-us/making-of.aspx

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well microsoft 

all smoke and mirrors - good vista though 

well any vista is better than theirs


----------

